

Google Can Buy Nest, But It Can't Buy Our Trust - shawndumas
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2014/01/google-didnt-just-acquire-nest-annexed-whole-new-territory/

======
Oletros
Just click bait article, when someone writes "It’s not just an acquisition —
it’s an annexation." is because he wants visits to the page.

